# Rome?



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

We are on the way to Rome. (intending to arrive after Easter) and have just heard of the earthquake. Does anyone know if we will still be able to get into a site there or are they all being used for refugees from the quake?
Currently at Lac du Der aire. Windy but warm.
Safariboy and Grizzly.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Safariboy,
refugees from L'Aquila are being housed in tents on the spot, or hotels on the Adriatic coast. Your visit to Rome should not suffer any inconvenience.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Eddied - We are at the camper club Mutina an excellent overnight stop with lots of services just south of Modena. I will put a report into Motorhome facts when we have better communications


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rome*

Hello

Nice to hear from you both - safe journey. Green with envy too.

Russell


----------

